# I need some help with Ideal Pliers!



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

I am on a mission to get to the bottom of Ideals pliers.
I have a pair of Ideal 30-430 pliers. /Here is the link to the tool in question.
http://www.idealindustries.ca/produ..._pliers&l2=stnd_side-cutting_pliers&l3=30-430
So after seeing that link can you tell me if their really is a difference in the cutting blades of this set of Ideal Pliers?
http://www.idealindustries.ca/produ...&l2=smart-grip_side-cutting_pliers&l3=30-3430

As you can see and read, aside from the new smart grip, The steel and quality of the pliers looks to be Identical right?
I am just trying to find the best pair of pliers that have the best or strongest cutting blades? I used my pair of ideal pliers to cut some 10/3 Armored cable and noticed two little nicks in the cutting blades!!
Does anybody think that the "Smart Grip" set has better steel or is better quality (not counting the grips, Just the steel)??

Now for the extra bit of info to make things even more confusing. Here on a website is the prices of the two diff pliers?
30-430 $88.90
http://www.nedco.ca/West/ProductInfo/
30-3430 $52.61
http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/ideal/pliers/303430.htm

How is it that the ones I have are so much money??
Please can someone help try and sort this out?
All i am after is the strongest pair of pliers i can get so the blades don't wear out so fast. When you drop 60-80 bucks on a pair of pliers they should do what they say:thumbsup:
I would take them back but i bought them from a pawn shop in brand new condition. So no returns

One last site that has some other stuff to say
http://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/ID/LASERedge_Pliers.htm


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

using your pliars to cut armored cable isn't too bright. Keep a nice pair for use on copper conductors, soft insulation, romex, etc. Use cable cutters, sawzall, band saw, mc cutters, old pliars, tin snips, etc for armored cable.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Do _not_ cut AC with your linemans.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

bushwickbill said:


> I am on a mission to get to the bottom of Ideals pliers.
> I have a pair of Ideal 30-430 pliers. /Here is the link to the tool in question.
> http://www.idealindustries.ca/produ..._pliers&l2=stnd_side-cutting_pliers&l3=30-430
> So after seeing that link can you tell me if their really is a difference in the cutting blades of this set of Ideal Pliers?
> ...


i paid 33 dollars for the 30-3430's but i get 40% off of all products at my supply house. and why in gods name did you cut AC with linemans???? and no the steel in the 30-430 and in the 30-3430 is the same only the grips are different. if you go to greybar the 30-430 are in the low 40's and the 30-3430's are in the 50's


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

also it does not matter where you bought them ideal will exchange them over the counter with out a proof of purchase


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

bushwickbill said:


> I would take them back but i bought them from a pawn shop in brand new condition. So no returns


How much did you pay at the pawn shop?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Thee EXACT same plier/die, different grip.


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

I bought a Ideal leather tool pouch with Ideal 30-430 pliers, ideal 35-037 Needle Nose, Ideal 35-028 Side cutters , And a pair of channel lock pump pliers, three Ideal screwdrivers Big Flat small flat and a phillips, And two Original Robertson #8 and #6 screwdrivers all for 80 bucks. And everything is basically brand new. Somebody must be pissed! Cuz no Electrician would pawn a pouch full of tools for under 80 bucks at a pawn shop?
I could not believe it myself.
But I agree, No more cutting AC cable with my "Good" Pliers. I was under the impression that a really good pair would be able to cut through it all without any damage?!
So I will carry a pair of my older ones for the cutting of the AC.
Thanx for the tips and advice.
I am happy to know that I do have the better Ideal linesmen.
Anyone tried these Bad boys?
http://www.idealindustries.ca/products/tools_totes/pliers/premium_side-cutting_pliers.php
They are on sale for over $180 bucks!!


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

@Bduerler
How are those smart grips on the Ideal 30-3430's anyways? I was really considering ordering a pair as I like the idea of the non-slip grips.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

bushwickbill said:


> @Bduerler
> How are those smart grips on the Ideal 30-3430's anyways? I was really considering ordering a pair as I like the idea of the non-slip grips.


dude i love them. they make life so much easier when your hands are sweaty, oily, or greasy. i highly recommend them:thumbsup:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

oh and on the premium linemans ideal makes they are now discontinued they were only made for a short time as retirement gifts


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

i do own both pairs of ideal linemans in the smart grips the 35-3012 and the 30-3430. both cut very well but i do like that the 3430's have the crimper


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

bushwickbill said:


> I bought a Ideal leather tool pouch with Ideal 30-430 pliers, ideal 35-037 Needle Nose, Ideal 35-028 Side cutters , And a pair of channel lock pump pliers, three Ideal screwdrivers Big Flat small flat and a phillips, And two Original Robertson #8 and #6 screwdrivers all for 80 bucks. And everything is basically brand new. Somebody must be pissed! Cuz no Electrician would pawn a pouch full of tools for under 80 bucks at a pawn shop?
> I could not believe it myself.
> But I agree, No more cutting AC cable with my "Good" Pliers. I was under the impression that a really good pair would be able to cut through it all without any damage?!
> So I will carry a pair of my older ones for the cutting of the AC.
> ...


Some kid probably pawned them off after he failed his pre app course. I think one guy on here has a pair of those premium pliers... There was one of the sponsoring wholesalers who gave away a bunch of tools to review, part of an ideal promo, and one guy ask for a pair and they sent them.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

bushwickbill said:


> I am on a mission to get to the bottom of Ideals pliers.
> I have a pair of Ideal 30-430 pliers. /Here is the link to the tool in question.
> http://www.idealindustries.ca/produ..._pliers&l2=stnd_side-cutting_pliers&l3=30-430
> So after seeing that link can you tell me if their really is a difference in the cutting blades of this set of Ideal Pliers?
> ...


I wouldn't pay $50 for them even if it had a flashlight built into them. I keep it very simple. I by a pair of 9" Klein Lineman's pliers, keep them for 10 years or so and get another pair.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

wildleg said:


> using your pliars to cut armored cable isn't too bright.





Frasbee said:


> Do _not_ cut AC with your linemans.


If I could not cut MC or AC with my linemen they would be off little use to me.

Of the 300 guys in the company I would say 99& of them cut MC with their linesmen daily.

The only thing I have cut that has damaged my linemen immediately have been steel snakes.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> If I could not cut MC or AC with my linemen they would be off little use to me.
> 
> Of the 300 guys in the company I would say 99& of them cut MC with their linesmen daily.
> 
> The only thing I have cut that has damaged my linemen immediately have been steel snakes.



Same here. I use my linesman to cut everything except steel.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

When I first started in the trade I cut a 1/4-20 quick bolt with a brand new pair if Kliens.. The head snapped clean off. The old timer I was with laughed and told me to save them and go buy a new pair. 
I wish I had not traded them in as I have never seen anything like that before. Looked nice.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

YEP, The Kleins are a mini bolt cutter.

Ideal handtools are crap. You wasted your money.

I've put steel in the jaws of a Klein and stomped on the handles.
Those effers are strong.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> If I could not cut MC or AC with my linemen they would be off little use to me.
> 
> Of the 300 guys in the company I would say 99& of them cut MC with their linesmen daily.
> 
> The only thing I have cut that has damaged my linemen immediately have been steel snakes.


Typical MC I've worked with is aluminum. AC,chipped my knipex lineman's. Then again, I'm not longer a fan of their lineman pliers anymore.

Still, I'll snip AC with ***** instead.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> YEP, The Kleins are a mini bolt cutter.
> 
> Ideal handtools are crap. You wasted your money.
> 
> ...


 kleins a mini bolt cutter:laughing: thats funny because the kleins i had gapped on just about anything but copper. the ideal laseredges that i own i have cut fishtape with and have no issues with their cutting ability IMO Klein is Krap. you want to talk about mini bolt cutters buy the knipex mini bolt cutters i love those pliers


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> When I first started in the trade I cut a 1/4-20 quick bolt with a brand new pair if Kliens.. The head snapped clean off. The old timer I was with laughed and told me to save them and go buy a new pair.
> I wish I had not traded them in as I have never seen anything like that before. Looked nice.



I still cut 8/32's with my kleins. Even a 1/4 20:whistling2:.. and they have no nicks in them from it.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

My Kleins cut everything........SS fishtapes, bolts, AC, MC, you name it, and they still cut fine.... not sure what model they are, but are the Andretti special edition and have had them for years. No knipex, Ideal or other flavor of the week for me.........


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Innovative said:


> No knipex, Ideal or other flavor of the week for me.........


I bought some WIHA stuff, and their linemans were on special, so I bought a pair. 

Not bad stuff, just not as beefy as a Klein. I thought they were made in Germany, but it turned out to be Vietnam, yuck. Would have been better off with Channelock Lineman's.


----------



## superdeez (Sep 13, 2010)

A few guys I know call their linesmans their "kleins." And with good reason. Any of my "core" pliers (kleins, *****, long-nose) will almost always be Klein simply for the metal they use. Everyone else, even Channellock and Stanley use a softer metal that dulls up too fast.

Also too, I have a tendency to use my kleins (or the long nose, whicever is handier) as a hammer often enough to call them my "electrician's hammer." Any brand but klein gets beat up and banged up on the joint so fast that in no time you can hardly open them, even after a bath in CRC.

I could use actual hammers too or just push harder, but for banging little stuff in and out...

Save Ideal for the strippers and crap like that.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

superdeez said:


> A few guys I know call their linesmans their "kleins." And with good reason. Any of my "core" pliers (kleins, *****, long-nose) will almost always be Klein simply for the metal they use. Everyone else, even Channellock and Stanley use a softer metal that dulls up too fast.
> 
> Also too, I have a tendency to use my kleins (or the long nose, whicever is handier) as a hammer often enough to call them my "electrician's hammer." Any brand but klein gets beat up and banged up on the joint so fast that in no time you can hardly open them, even after a bath in CRC.
> 
> ...


crap huh how so


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Do _not_ cut AC with your linemans.


Are you being serious? No wonder you're out of a job.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Are you being serious? No wonder you're out of a job.


i cut ac with my ***** or a roto split i also will not use my linemans. does that mean i should be out of a job as well?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I am a roto split man as well.

Anyone who says they can do it faster with ***** is wrong.

I keep that rotosplit in the hammer loop swinging to the right of my right nut. 

the special bonus is rotosplitted mc is okay in arlington snap ins with no bushing.

Big pimpin. speed locks suck a55, and if you've even seen a two-screw conx, then your company is losing bids.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

superdeez said:


> I could use actual hammers too or just push harder, but for banging little stuff in and out....


I saw an old lady roping a house with kleins, beating down staples. No hammer. She was typically the trim queen.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> i cut ac with my ***** or a roto split i also will not use my linemans. does that mean i should be out of a job as well?


Half the guys on here are ****ing babies. I use whatever I have on hand.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Half the guys on here are ****ing babies. I use whatever I have on hand.


ok that didnt quite answer my question, but oh well. all that matters to me is when i am using my roto split or ***** i feel like im more productive so you can call me a baby if you want but its the system that works for me. plus i dont feel like ruining a 50 dollar pair of linemans. are you an apprentice or journyman?


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

Can someone explain a roto split? 
Not sure if I know that term?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

bushwickbill said:


> Can someone explain a roto split?
> Not sure if I know that term?


One of these.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

bduerler said:


> i cut ac with my ***** or a roto split i also will not use my linemans. does that mean i should be out of a job as well?


Well you would not last long with us. :laughing:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

My opinion may not mean much but carrying roto-zips for A/MC to me is like carrying matches when you already have a lighter.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> I saw an old lady roping a house with kleins, beating down staples. No hammer. She was typically the trim queen.



On most new construction the wood is so soft you can beat the staples in with your kleins with no problem. I see it done here everyday.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

76nemo said:


> My opinion may not mean much but carrying roto-zips for A/MC to me is like carrying matches when you already have a lighter.



Same here. I had one till it broke. I can use my ***** as fast as any of the guys we work with can a roto zip. And I won't get fired for using them....but I may send myself home early one day for not using a roto zip if the fish are biting....:yes:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> On most new construction the wood is so soft you can beat the staples in with your kleins with no problem. I see it done here everyday.


I agree, I always used my Kleins to put stapes in. I have driven 16d nails with my Kleins, just do not use it to drive something hard like a chisel.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> I agree, I always used my Kleins to put stapes in. I have driven 16d nails with my Kleins, just do not use it to drive something hard like a chisel.



I usually only take a hammer in the attic and the crawl. Its easier stapling wires in the crawl to the bottom of the rafters illegally.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Never seen a rotosplit in Canada. Not even for sale at a supply house.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

jza said:


> Never seen a rotosplit in Canada. Not even for sale at a supply house.


 They might not keep them in stock, but all the suppliers can get them. Personally I don't think they are worth it. I just use a mini hacksaw (carefully).:yes:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jza said:


> Are you being serious? No wonder you're out of a job.


Did you seriously equate my employment status directly to whether or not I use linemans to cut steel armored cable?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Did you seriously equate my employment status directly to whether or not I use linemans to cut steel armored cable?



I for one do not but....it could based on your ability to wire recess cans correctly. And the fact that you told us about it!:jester::yes:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> I for one do not but....it could based on your ability to wire recess cans correctly. And the fact that you told us about it!:jester::yes:


I can live with that.

I don't have a problem admitting I made a mistake, though I know some people like to project they're infallible. Even the ones that cut AC with a hacksaw, of all things.



jza said:


> How are you guys skinning BX without a hacksaw?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I can live with that.
> 
> I don't have a problem admitting I made a mistake, though I know some people like to project they're infallible. Even the ones that cut AC with a hacksaw, of all things.



I make mistakes once in a blue moon. I accidentially tied a hot feed into a switchleg yestarday. I get to go tomorrow at 230 and fix it. I didn't take the box apart and should have noticed it had a wire feeding out. Dad even told me what wire was what but the customer was asking me a question and I was talking to her not paying attention to what I was doing so I just twisted them all together. Things do happen. At the same time the connection to the wire I hooked up wrong is a good one. I made sure when I did it. Still a mess up though.:yes:


And there is nothing wrong with cutting ac with a hacksaw....:no:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I can live with that.
> 
> I don't have a problem admitting I made a mistake, though I know some people like to project they're infallible. Even the ones that cut AC with a hacksaw, of all things.


That's how you SKIN it, 45 degree into the armor with a hacksaw. I'll have 5 pieces of BX cut, skinned and ready to go while you're still digging through all your fancy tools. All because you won't use the linesman pliers that are hanging out of your back pocket. 

Difference between me and you, I'm not a crybaby.



oldtimer said:


> They might not keep them in stock, but all the suppliers can get them. Personally I don't think they are worth it. I just use a mini hacksaw (carefully).:yes:


I've been telling myself to pickup a small hacksaw for months. Eventually I'll get around to it.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Anyways who cares how your employess get the job done or with what tool as long as it's craftsman like and done in timely manner. 

I use my linemans for anything I can get them around and as my general purpose hammer. They don't cut steel very well though, LOL! I use my tin snips for just about everything else. I don't carry ***** as I use my tin snips more often. For flex I'll either break and snip or use a hack saw/sawzall. Roto splitter would be nice but I'm not buying one.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Well you would not last long with us. :laughing:


ouch bob :laughing: is that because i dont use my linemans? you must remember that im a alarm guy so i dont use ac that much but when i do i use ***** or roto splits


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Alarm guy? In that case, you could cut all the wire you use with nail clippers.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Alarm guy? In that case, you could cut all the wire you use with nail clippers.


ah a canada smart ass. i was wondering when one would pop up. no nail clippers really? are you just that dumb or a natural jackass?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey don't get mad at me because you can't even handle triple digit voltages. Alarm guy, pfft.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Hey don't get mad at me because you can't even handle triple digit voltages. Alarm guy, pfft.


dude i work with 120-230-277 to i do **** myself cause running a dedicated circuit is to inconvinent for some sparkys. yea alarm guy and if you have a problem with it then piss off just because you think your some hot shot dont make you one. as a matter of fact you come across as the whiny bitch that complains about everything on the job. im sorry that your not capable of programming a fire panel by hand or laptop and that your not good enough to handle it so piss off


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

jza said:


> Never seen a rotosplit in Canada. Not even for sale at a supply house.


You can get the Klein or Ideal knockoffs here but the real ones are hard to find. I bought one from the company directly. For the record, it's way faster and cleaner than a hacksaw, tough guy :thumbsup:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> You can get the Klein or Ideal knockoffs here but the real ones are hard to find. I bought one from the company directly. For the record, it's way faster and cleaner than a hacksaw, tough guy :thumbsup:


from the way that guy talks it seems like he is an A) tool abuser and B) a know it all apprentice IMO. You know the ideal ones are not all that bad but i think klein copied the design or had roto-split make them for them. I have had my roto's going on three years now and i will never by another brand other than well of course roto split


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

bduerler said:


> dude i work with 120-230-277 to i do **** myself cause running a dedicated circuit is to inconvinent for some sparkys. yea alarm guy and if you have a problem with it then piss off just because you think your some hot shot dont make you one. as a matter of fact you come across as the whiny bitch that complains about everything on the job. im sorry that your not capable of programming a fire panel by hand or laptop and that your not good enough to handle it so piss off


Sucks to be you because I've got over 5 years experience as a software developer under my belt. You'll bet your ass I can program you under the table, even if it's a bull**** fire alarm panel, LMAO.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Sucks to be you because I've got over 5 years experience as a software developer under my belt. You'll bet your ass I can program you under the table, even if it's a bull**** fire alarm panel, LMAO.


wow you are such a badass you know what your right i bet your such a good computer guy thats why your an electrician instead of a high dollar software developer for some big company. dude you are the pure definition of a oxygen waster. i could care less what you did for 5 years all that matters is what your doing now and all i see is some body with low self esteem that has to talk down to others to make himself feel better. so go back to your room kiddo the grown ups are talking


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Sucks to be you because I've got over 5 years experience as a software developer under my belt. You'll bet your ass I can program you under the table, even if it's a bull**** fire alarm panel, LMAO.


o can you program one by hand with no instructions or laptop just off the top off your head. No i thought so what about a burg system? can you program over 100 zones on a keypad with no instructions? No? just as i thought your still a waste of mass. go back to school and learn something


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

o your just what i thought you were a know it all tough guy apprentice bahahaha


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Ya but you're actually an alarm tech.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Ya but you're actually an alarm tech.


yea and i graduate college in december with three business degrees and i work for my dad and uncle and when i graduate i will become a branch manager with very nice pay incentives. how do you like that you wanna be hardass you:no:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Ya but you're actually an alarm tech.


average pay for an alarm tech is 23 dollars an hour here full time, the max full time is 32.50 depending on your years of exp., licensees and your dept. part time is a max of 18 an hour average is 16.50


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Does it bother you at all that most of the girl wire you work with I can skin with my teeth?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Does it bother you at all that most of the girl wire you work with I can skin with my teeth?


does it bother you that i make more money than you? thats what it is isnt because your now trying to justify your cause that your some what better than an alarm tech. so you think you can do what i do huh. ok i would like to see but just remember a lot is a stake in the alarm world you mess up its you not the company that gets sued. there is no alarm union to have your back either you mess up your done.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

A most jovial congratulations on securing a job as a 'branch manager' with your fathers company. You must have worked really hard.

You spell at a fifth grade level, speaks a lot on the quality of your education, ***.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Does it bother you at all that most of the girl wire you work with I can skin with my teeth?


you know i dont think you could do what we do. and we use 10-2c awg threw 18-2c awg it all depends on the length of the runs. burg we use 18-2c threw 22-2c; 18-4c threw 22-4c once again depending on length of run. access is a 22-10c and data comm is just catV and cctv is coax with 18-2c for power


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Cool story, electricians in Canada wire fire alarm on the regular. Cat5e and coax is no big deal, SNS connectors are easy as ****. 

What you should do is obtain a dictionary and practice sentence structure.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> A most jovial congratulations on securing a job as a 'branch manager' with your fathers company. You must have worked really hard.
> 
> You spell at a fifth grade level, speaks a lot on the quality of your education, ***.


your just so jealous:laughing:you make me laugh. the way i type here and the way i type when putting together a bid or an official letter or the way i type or write in class are totally different. this is supposed to be an informal laid back atmosphere and since it is i take advantage of not having to type correctly. now on dissing my fathers company is something i do take offense to he is a member of the United States Navy A CHIEF PETTY OFFICER at that. he has been in the alarm business since he was 26. I have work with every panel and device that i can get my hands on hell at 16 I was crawling in attics, going on resi, commercial, and industrial jobs. I know my job like the back of my hand and im damn good at it. If my dad didnt think i deserved that position trust me i would not have it.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Cool story, electricians in Canada wire fire alarm on the regular. Cat5e and coax is no big deal, SNS connectors are easy as ****.
> 
> What you should do is obtain a dictionary and practice sentence structure.


cool you can wire a fire alarm system but are you licensed to do so? here that is a major fine. i believe its a maximum of 3000 dollars charged to the individual who knowingly installed the system with out a license and much much more for the company


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Sucks that all you can do is program alarm panels and can't communicate coherently.

Any electrician in Canada is licensed to do FA, we just need a verification from one of you morons making $24/hour.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> What you should do is obtain a dictionary and practice sentence structure.


why? i type just fine in school and at work, why am i not allowed to slack on here? i dont think it matters how i type on here as far as grammar and punctuation go so i really dont care what you think about my typing. what you need to work on is 1) your manners, they are just awful.2) your self esteem because your still trying to justify yourself 3)your not all that special just because you can wire up a fire panel to. there are tons of guys on this website that are either full time alarm guys or full time electricians or those who do both but none of us try to prove to the other that we are better than one another. everyone here gets along just fine but you on the other hand just seem like a **** starter to me


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Sucks that all you can do is program alarm panels and can't communicate coherently.
> 
> Any electrician in Canada is licensed to do FA, we just need a verification from one of you morons making $24/hour.


you want to communicate with me? come visit me in texas i how will gladly show you how we communicate with nobody's such as yourself.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Ya you're a queer.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Ya you're a queer.


wow your so cool:no:you called me a queer oh no and no im not im sorry as much as you want me to be your lover im sorry i just cant. i like my girl way to much to leave her for you. EH?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

If I need help with punching down a 66 block I'll let you know.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

and im done with this conversation. speedy you can delete any of the previous post if you like. i have tried being nice to this guy but he just doesn't want to be civil.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Me too. Feel free to delete my previous posts if you like. I tried to poke fun at the guy but he's a little alarm tech wimp.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> Me too. Feel free to delete my previous posts if you like. I tried to poke fun at the guy but he's a little alarm tech wimp.


:no:to each their own i guess. oh well


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jza said:


> That's how you SKIN it, 45 degree into the armor with a hacksaw. I'll have 5 pieces of BX cut, skinned and ready to go while you're still digging through all your fancy tools. All because you won't use the linesman pliers that are hanging out of your back pocket.


Good to know, I'll try it some time.

On the other hand, should I not have a hacksaw handy, pop the armor, snip with *****, done.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Don't use your ***** on steel.. On MC they work fine. Hacksaw works good on FMC but it helps if you tension it. Standing on the tail works pretty good.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Good to know, I'll try it some time.
> 
> On the other hand, should I not have a hacksaw handy, pop the armor, snip with *****, done.


Snip with tin snips so your nice ***** don't get dulled.


----------



## BoiseSparky (Aug 31, 2013)

I won a pair of 3440's. They are garbage. bulky and hard to handle.(i'm 6'5" with big hands) they stay way to stiff for to long and the steel is garbage and will chip. be safe and just go with Kline.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm sure he appreciates the advice, even if it's 2 years later....:whistling2:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

This is the first time I have been told not to cut AC with pliers. Now they're going to get dull  .


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Side cutters ad hacksaw NOT RECOMMENDED


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

I cut both bx and mc with my klein pliers all the time and I have no problems. Maybe ideal pliers just suck...


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I have had my Ideal linesman pliers for 5 years now and I have cut everything with them. They're STRONG.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

denny3992 said:


> View attachment 28809
> 
> 
> Side cutters ad hacksaw NOT RECOMMENDED


Those recommendations are due to worry about knicking insulators, not because the tools are physically incapable. Different context. 
Ultimately though any cutting tool if improperly used has potential to knick the insulators. 

Big cables I cut the crown of the armor and score the lower part, then break it. Hard to cut the conductors unless you're really careless. Small cables I use *****. 


The only thing that is a pain without special tools is continuously corrugated. You really need an armor saw for that stuff. Or, at least I do. :laughing: I guess if you were a baddass you could clamp it in something and use a zip disc maybe...


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have several pairs of #35-3012 - I use them for everything. Work like a champ. Has the blade gotten dull and/or chipped - sure!

Ideal has the lifetime guarantee - klein doesn't.

I've sent them back 2x already - and got 2 brand new ones....cha ching!


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

duque00 said:


> I have several pairs of #35-3012 - I use them for everything. Work like a champ. Has the blade gotten dull and/or chipped - sure!
> 
> Ideal has the lifetime guarantee - klein doesn't.
> 
> I've sent them back 2x already - and got 2 brand new ones....cha ching!


See that's the think klein doesn't have that warrantee but iv had a pair for like 3 years and have never had a need to send them back. And I cut every thing with them from acr screws to wood screws and they make a great hammer lol and there still good to go u have sent 2 back to my none


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

I hear ya - but again 2x in like 10-12 years is not bad either. I love em and still use them today. To each his own they say....


----------

